# Employment Contract and P60 UK Spouse Visa



## coldasice (Jan 10, 2013)

Hi all....

I understand that as part of my wife's spouse visa application supporting documents i will need to submit my employment contract.....

I noticed on here that people have said "Original & Signed" employment contract this is confusing me as my employer will not hand me over the original employemnet contract as they need to keep it in their records but what they offered to provide with is me is a photocopy of the original contract stamped "COPY" and signed by the HR assistant...is that acceptable?

Also...

I'm looking to apply at the end of march  with the biometrics appointment being mid april (approx) therefore will not have my P60 as advised by my HR department as it wont be ready until much later! but they agreed to issue me with a statement of earnings which would show my full income and info usually shown on the p60(applying under cat B as have 2 jobs) will have to travel to egypt with my wife as the embassy in yemen has been closed or the past 2.5 years :-(

Please help


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

coldasice said:


> Hi all....
> 
> I understand that as part of my wife's spouse visa application supporting documents i will need to submit my employment contract.....
> 
> I noticed on here that people have said "Original & Signed" employment contract this is confusing me as my employer will not hand me over the original employemnet contract as they need to keep it in their records but what they offered to provide with is me is a photocopy of the original contract stamped "COPY" and signed by the HR assistant...is that acceptable?


Yes, if you cannot get the original, a photocopy that has been stamped & signed by HR will do just fine.



> Also...
> 
> I'm looking to apply at the end of march  with the biometrics appointment being mid april (approx) therefore will not have my P60 as advised by my HR department as it wont be ready until much later! but they agreed to issue me with a statement of earnings which would show my full income and info usually shown on the p60(applying under cat B as have 2 jobs) will have to travel to egypt with my wife as the embassy in yemen has been closed or the past 2.5 years :-(


A previous years P60 will do. Be sure that you include original payslips (not online printouts unless they have been stamped & signed as authentic) as well as original bank statements. 

A statement or earning will help as well. 



> Please help


Under Category B, be sure that you are including 12 months of payslips & bank statements, not 6. Good luck!


----------



## coldasice (Jan 10, 2013)

Leanna said:


> Yes, if you cannot get the original, a photocopy that has been stamped & signed by HR will do just fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you .... I'll ensure all docs i provide are originals 

Up until Dec 2011 I was working part-time with my current employer of over 6years and since then ive become fulltime therfore my 2011-2012 P60 will show a very low income so it'll be of no use to them and might confuse things...is it really essencial? as i will be providing 12 payslips for this employer showing earnings of over 20k (through overtime as my salary is £17500) and 3 months payslips for my second employer where i work part-time and will complete my 3rd month of employment with them at end of march earning just over 2k a year gross....


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

coldasice said:


> thank you .... I'll ensure all docs i provide are originals
> 
> Up until Dec 2011 I was working part-time with my current employer of over 6years and since then ive become fulltime therfore my 2011-2012 P60 will show a very low income so it'll be of no use to them and might confuse things...is it really essencial? as i will be providing 12 payslips for this employer showing earnings of over 20k (through overtime as my salary is £17500) and 3 months payslips for my second employer where i work part-time and will complete my 3rd month of employment with them at end of march earning just over 2k a year gross....


No, your previous P60 isn't essential as long as you have the other documents, which it sounds like you do.


----------



## QBOY1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Can anyone please answer my question, I have started working for my new employer for 7 months and I received p60 today for last years plus the 7 months this year it equals to 13601, but my salary is 24k its only because I started with this employer 7 months ago. shall I send my p60 still. plz advice.


----------



## Hertsfem (Jun 19, 2013)

Yes you must send your P60


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

And staple (not just use a paperclip) an explanatory note stating that what it says on P60 doesn't give the whole financial picture you are submitting.


----------



## QBOY1 (Nov 29, 2013)

Thanks Joppa, but shouldn't the officer understand that all 6 payslips will have 2000 plus gross on it. shouldn't that be category A, I apply under. 6 months continuous job at the same place. so shouldn't they figure out that if I started job 6 months ago that I haven't completed the year so shouldn't it be 9300 for 6 months but my figure is 13000. please advice. Thanks so much all your help!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, but sometimes they take the figures from P60 and conclude you don't meet the requirement despite other evidence being submitted. I have seen this happen so my advice is ALWAYS to staple a note explaining it. Someone used a paperclip but seemingly it got detached, ECO didn't read it and had their application put on hold.


----------

